# Liljoey, skyjacker, September 3rd is almost here...you boys ready?



## rex upshaw (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.dragoncon.org/events.php


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

Hmmm. I'm sure this one will be good...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> http://www.dragoncon.org/events.php



Joey did have a star wars avatar once so I think he typifies all the Tech stereotypes.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

Can't make it. Its my 2 year old's birthday.  You still plan on coming right?  I sent the deposit last week so you should get it anytime.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Joey did have a star wars avatar once so I think he typifies all the Tech stereotypes.


Be very careful. joey has a backup now. Skyjacker


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Be very careful. joey has a backup now. Skyjacker



If skyjacker is joey's backup there is no need for caution.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> If skyjacker is joey's backup there is no need for caution.



The only argument he has is spelling anyway! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> The only argument he has is spelling anyway! Go Dawgs!!



You keep failing to recognize that GT has two more National Championships than UGA.  But hey.  I can't argue with a guy who is a grand champion in the Special Olympics.  Even if you win, you lose.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 28, 2011)

Don't forget, they were preseason chumps in 2008 !!! Been a down hill ride ever since !!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 28, 2011)

*Come on now LilJosephine*

You don't have to be so mean......


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> You keep failing to recognize that GT has two more National Championships than UGA.  But hey.  I can't argue with a guy who is a grand champion in the Special Olympics.  Even if you win, you lose.


Honestly. Thats exactly the type of thing that makes you look so smart. Again keep it up. Your doing a fine job. My neice says thank you too. She has competed in the Special Olympics for four years now. True show of class.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Don't forget, they were preseason chumps in 2008 !!! Been a down hill ride ever since !!!



Should I remind you what happened with the worse team CMR has had since his tenure in Athens. I mean the outcome....


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Should I remind you what happened with the worse team CMR has had since his tenure in Athens. I mean the outcome....



How about when you graced the cover of Sports Illustrated as Preseason #1?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> How about when you graced the cover of Sports Illustrated as Preseason #1?



Yeah remind me how many times Tech has played and beaten UGA since that game?  But what were you saying?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Honestly. Thats exactly the type of thing that makes you look so smart. Again keep it up. Your doing a fine job. My neice says thank you too. She has competed in the Special Olympics for four years now. True show of class.



Consider the source.  What more can you expect from that element?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> How about when you graced the cover of Sports Illustrated as Preseason #1?



I can tell you what has happened when the two teams have met. Is that not enough for you. Oh wait you know. Thats why you are bitter. Have I told you 2009 was a great year? Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Consider the source.  What more can you expect from that element?



People behind their keyboards..


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Honestly. Thats exactly the type of thing that makes you look so smart. Again keep it up. Your doing a fine job. My neice says thank you too. She has competed in the Special Olympics for four years now. True show of class.



Don't talk a bunch of smack and then when I reply, take it to heart and try and make it a class thing. You've continually showed your rear. So I'm not going to feel badly for you when you get your feelings hurt.  

I never meant any disrespect towards your niece.  I just have no respect for guys who want to tear down my school who never smelled a college degree in their life. So deal with that.   That what we Tech grads do.

You make fun of us for being nerds and beating us in football. We look down our noses at you with regards to everything else.  Its nothing personal.  Its just my God given right as a GT fan.

ITs like the circle of life.  The peasants have to have their cake at some point.  Congrats on that!


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> You keep failing to recognize that GT has two more National Championships than UGA.  But hey.  I can't argue with a guy who is a grand champion in the Special Olympics.  Even if you win, you lose.



How many championships do the nerds have since you've been alive?  Talking about championships and what your team did over 15 years ago, is pretty meaningless.  What has happened with your program recently???


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> People behind their keyboards..



The advent of the internet has allowed some people to feel like men when they otherwise never would have.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> How many championships do the nerds have since you've been alive?  Talking about championships and what your team did over 15 years ago, is pretty meaningless.  What has happened with your program recently???



We've won an NC more recently than you. What were you saying?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Don't talk a bunch of smack and then when I reply, take it to heart and try and make it a class thing. You've continually showed your rear. So I'm not going to feel badly for you when you get your feelings hurt.
> 
> I never meant any disrespect towards your niece.  I just have no respect for guys who want to tear down my school who never smelled a college degree in their life. So deal with that.   That what we Tech grads do.You make fun of us for being nerds and beating us in football. We look down our noses at you with regards to everything else.  Its nothing personal.  Its just my God given right as a GT fan.
> 
> ITs like the circle of life.  The peasants have to have their cake at some point.  Congrats on that!



And you know this how?  Do you know him?

That what you Tech grads do?  Show us that education.  LOL.  Might ought to ask for your money back if that's how you talk.

Really?  Because I can guarantee you that you would only talk like this from behind a keyboard.  Little tech guys like you who have nothing to brag on but your grades  and "education" resent the very kind of guys that you claim to look down your nose at.  it may be 2011 but what made a man a long time ago still does today and nerdy, noodle armed fellas with yappy mouths and big brains get laughed at by the rest of us.  A hard days' work would probably kill you and I know good and well that if you ever got in any real trouble, us "peasants" are exactly the type of guys that you would want to come and help you.  Nobody here is jealous of you.  They definitely don't have any respect for you.

So deal with that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> We've won an NC more recently than you. What were you saying?



Over 20 years ago, which is about as meaningless as us arguing about a nc from 30 years ago. I only care about what has happened in the last 10 years or so.

And comparing championships since you have been alive, we are tied at one.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 28, 2011)

C'mon guys, show some respect for your in-state rivals,...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Don't talk a bunch of smack and then when I reply, take it to heart and try and make it a class thing. You've continually showed your rear. So I'm not going to feel badly for you when you get your feelings hurt.
> 
> I never meant any disrespect towards your niece.  I just have no respect for guys who want to tear down my school who never smelled a college degree in their life. So deal with that.   That what we Tech grads do.
> 
> ...


Thats just it. You said you look down your nose?? Thats the point . You post as if you are above. You dont even know me, but yet you tell me I have middle school education. No college degree and so forth. You assume alot. How can you think that anyone can take anything you post seriouslly? I never once stated that Gt was a garbage school. Acedimics there are second to none. What I did state is that UGA owns GT in FB. Thats it. I'm glad you think you know me so well. When you have never met me. I think you look down on everyone that doesnt make as much money as you do, or doesnt have the level of education you do. But that just me assuming.. See my point. I dont know you. I didnt take it personal at all about my niece, but someone could have. I'm a big boy. Being educated and ignorant are to different things. As i'm sure you know. Haveing  the stellar degree you have. Agian the history is what it is. You have to live with it, and I get to live it! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 28, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Over 20 years ago, which is about as meaningless as us arguing about a nc from 30 years ago. I only care about what has happened in the last 10 years or so.
> 
> And comparing championships since you have been alive, we are tied at one.



That's what I love about poochie logic. Always putting time lines that benefit their cause only !


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Thats just it. You said you look down your nose?? Thats the point . You post as if you are above. You dont even know me, but yet you tell me I have middle school education. No college degree and so forth. You assume alot. How can you think that anyone can take anything you post seriouslly? I never once stated that Gt was a garbage school. Acedimics there are second to none. What I did state is that UGA owns GT in FB. Thats it. I'm glad you think you know me so well. When you have never met me. I think you look down on everyone that doesnt make as much money as you do, or doesnt have the level of education you do. But that just me assuming.. See my point. I dont know you. I didnt take it personal at all about my niece, but someone could have. I'm a big boy. Being educated and ignorant are to different things. As i'm sure you know. Haveing  the stellar degree you have. Agian the history is what it is. You have to live with it, and I get to live it! Go Dawgs!!



Only a fool would think that a college degree is the measure of a man. Google Marcus Luttrell skyjacker.  Dan Daley too while you're at it.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And you know this how?  Do you know him?
> 
> That what you Tech grads do?  Show us that education.  LOL.  Might ought to ask for your money back if that's how you talk.
> 
> ...


I think his post summed it up pretty well! Wow!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I think his post summed it up pretty well! Wow!



Calling people peasants and bragging about his little degree.  That's about the most childish thing I've ever heard.  Some of the greatest men this country has ever produced had little in the way of money or formal education.  The fact that he uses that metric shows what he knows.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Only a fool would think that a college degree is the measure of a man. Google Marcus Luttrell skyjacker.  Dan Daley too while you're at it.



These folk kill me.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Calling people peasants and bragging about his little degree.  That's about the most childish thing I've ever heard.  Some of the greatest men this country has ever produced had little in the way of money or formal education.  The fact that he uses that metric shows what he knows.



I would love to be able to read his post to my grand daddy!! HA!!


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> The advent of the internet has allowed some people to feel like men when they otherwise never would have.



I don't know how to respond to this but I'm going to slow this thread down a little and give you a little background on me.   I have a lot of friends that graduated from UGA.  I have a lot of family that graduated from UGA.  So I catch a lot, and I mean a LOT of smack from people over the years.  You either grow a thick skin, or you learn how to undress a UGA fan right back.  I obviously choose the later but you also have to have some thick skin too.  

I graduated from GT.  I'm a fan of my school because that is where I went.  I'm a pretty normal guy.  I like to hunt and fish.  When I got married, 4 of my 7 groomsmen were UGA grads, the other 3 were GT grads.  We are all friends.  Over the years, my friends and family have learned not to talk smack to me about GT-UGA because I not only give it right back, I'm downright mean about it too.  

My grandfather on my mother's side was president of the IFC and a class officer at UGA in the 30's.  My Dad's Dad was the highest ranking ROTC student  (when you had to be ROTC) at GT during the same time.  When my parents got married, my grandfathers had an annual bet.  Whichever person's team lost the GT-UGA game, the loser would have to drive to the winner's house and deliver a $1 bill.  My mom's dad lived in Jesup, GA.  My Dad's Dad lived in Clearwater, FL.  This is back in the day before air conditioned cars.  

As a result of my passion for GT and fierce loyalty, I tend to only catch grief once a year which is the hour or two after the GT-UGA game when many people in my family and all of my UGA friends decide to call me and leave me "GO DAWGS!" messages.  This has gone on since I was a sophmore at GT in 1991.  My first year at GT was glorious and I didn't get those phone calls. I've been spared 4 times in 20 years.  

I truly embody "Clean Old Fashion Hate".  Honestly, I mean no ill will towards any of you.  I'm sure you guys are fun in your own right and we could have a beer at any hunt camp.  

But just know if you're going to ignite me with UGA smack talk, who I am on this board is exactly who I am in person. And somehow I've never managed to throw fists except for one time in my life when the UGA fan behind me at a game yelled out "Break Hamilton's leg" and when I told him to be quiet, he called me a not so nice name and he left Bobby Dodd Stadium bloody and in a paddy wagon.  Other than that, I just have a clear passion for GT football, which is a tough road as we are typically second fiddle in this state.  And as a result, I have a clear hatred for UGA and especially their fans who like to diss GT having never actually gone to college themselves. 

So when were wearing those GT/UGA hats, this is who I am.  But other than that, I don't take things personally and we could probably hang out in any other environment.  

So brown, South GA, emu, Rec, etc..  I like you guys.  You bring it.  But I'm going to bring it right back.  Don't let it ruffle your feathers too much.  I promise that it doesn't ruffle mine.  Its all in the spirit of Clean Old Fashion Hate.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Calling people peasants and bragging about his little degree.  That's about the most childish thing I've ever heard.  Some of the greatest men this country has ever produced had little in the way of money or formal education.  The fact that he uses that metric shows what he knows.



This coming from a guy who wears a clown suit on the weekends?  

Read the post above before you go irate.


----------



## chadair (Aug 28, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Over 20 years ago, which is about as meaningless as us arguing about a nc from 30 years ago. I only care about what has happened in the last 10 years or so.
> 
> And comparing championships since you have been alive, we are tied at one.


hmm, I've heard this arguement somewhere else, just seems a lil different this time 


Skyjacker said:


> I don't know how to respond to this but I'm going to slow this thread down a little and give you a little background on me.   I have a lot of friends that graduated from UGA.  I have a lot of family that graduated from UGA.  So I catch a lot, and I mean a LOT of smack from people over the years.  You either grow a thick skin, or you learn how to undress a UGA fan right back.  I obviously choose the later but you also have to have some thick skin too.
> 
> I graduated from GT.  I'm a fan of my school because that is where I went.  I'm a pretty normal guy.  I like to hunt and fish.  When I got married, 4 of my 7 groomsmen were UGA grads, the other 3 were GT grads.  We are all friends.  Over the years, my friends and family have learned not to talk smack to me about GT-UGA because I not only give it right back, I'm downright mean about it too.
> 
> ...


good post. me and SGD have discussed this a few times, but in all honesty, no one can tell someones intent on the internet, the sad part is, is it's human nature to assume the worst. I'd say the majority have a lot in common, includin huntin fishin and women (except for ol Les  )


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 28, 2011)

chadair said:


> hmm, I've heard this arguement somewhere else, just seems a lil different this time
> 
> good post. me and SGD have discussed this a few times, but in all honesty, no one can tell someones intent on the internet, the sad part is, is it's human nature to assume the worst. I'd say the majority have a lot in common, includin huntin fishin and women (*except for ol Les*  )


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 28, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> That's what I love about poochie logic. Always putting time lines that benefit their cause only !



We have been owned by UF for quite a while, but I don't bring up the overall record (which is in UGA's favor), because recently, they have had our number and that is what matters.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> I don't know how to respond to this but I'm going to slow this thread down a little and give you a little background on me.   I have a lot of friends that graduated from UGA.  I have a lot of family that graduated from UGA.  So I catch a lot, and I mean a LOT of smack from people over the years.  You either grow a thick skin, or you learn how to undress a UGA fan right back.  I obviously choose the later but you also have to have some thick skin too.
> 
> I graduated from GT.  I'm a fan of my school because that is where I went.  I'm a pretty normal guy.  I like to hunt and fish.  When I got married, 4 of my 7 groomsmen were UGA grads, the other 3 were GT grads.  We are all friends.  Over the years, my friends and family have learned not to talk smack to me about GT-UGA because I not only give it right back, I'm downright mean about it too.
> 
> ...



This is the internet. I never assumed anything you did. It seems we have one thing in common though. HATE. I'm not going to give you my history though. You have posted as if you know it already.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> I don't know how to respond to this but I'm going to slow this thread down a little and give you a little background on me.   I have a lot of friends that graduated from UGA.  I have a lot of family that graduated from UGA.  So I catch a lot, and I mean a LOT of smack from people over the years.  You either grow a thick skin, or you learn how to undress a UGA fan right back.  I obviously choose the later but you also have to have some thick skin too.
> 
> I graduated from GT.  I'm a fan of my school because that is where I went.  I'm a pretty normal guy.  I like to hunt and fish.  When I got married, 4 of my 7 groomsmen were UGA grads, the other 3 were GT grads.  We are all friends.  Over the years, my friends and family have learned not to talk smack to me about GT-UGA because I not only give it right back, I'm downright mean about it too.
> 
> ...



I give what I get.  Don't make broad sweeping value judgements about people based on nothing unless you want the same done to you.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> We have been owned by UF for quite a while, but I don't bring up the overall record (which is in UGA's favor), because recently, they have had our number and that is what matters.



You also have to understand that every GT fan I know expects to have a losing record against UGA.  We are a trade school with academic restrictions, and limited majors.  The Board of Regents has voted often to keep us from expanding our curriculum because of the simple fact that they don't want GT to be able to compete with UGA on the football field.  GT could under the right circumstances be a powerhouse being in Atlanta and being able to offer a wider variety of majors and not having as many academic restrictions.  Atlanta is a huge draw for a lot of athletes, its just the education perspective of it that not all athletes want to deal with.  

That said, we're a Technical school. We know it.  We know that we aren't going to be able to beat our instate rivals most of the time, but I certainly expect it to be close to 40% of the time which it hasn't.

To us, we pride ourselves on making most of the opportunities that we've had and having won 4 national championships is a big deal to us.  Especially when you consider UGA has only managed two.

Not many people realize that when Tech left the SEC in the 60's, we were the dominant team in the state.  We have a football history that rivals any school albeit Alabama and Notre Dame.  If you think that's a far fetched comment, go do some research.  

We're proud of our history and rightfully so.  If we could just somehow manage to get out of the ACC and into a better conference, or have the entire ACC improve to where they were when we thought we were adding a powerhouse in Miami and a solid team in VT.  The SEC is the cats meow right now and teams get the benefit of the doubt just for playing in that conference.  

Anyway...  just more ramblings.  No point here, move along.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I give what I get.  Don't make broad sweeping value judgements about people based on nothing unless you want the same done to you.


Uhh... I didn't start this thread or any other thread genius.  I have simply replied to yall.  If you don't like it, don't start it.  Certainly don't cry and get your feelings hurt when you shot the first cannon.  

You make fun of a bunch of paper thin chest guys wearing yellow wigs and go to dragon con.  Those guys have probably achieved more in their short lives than most everyone here including myself.  The roads, bridges, and buildings leading to whatever bumblefart town you live in were probably designed and built by GT grads.  I know I built a few in my bumblefart town.


----------



## chadair (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> You also have to understand that every GT fan I know expects to have a losing record against UGA.  We are a trade school with academic restrictions, and limited majors.  The Board of Regents has voted often to keep us from expanding our curriculum because of the simple fact that they don't want GT to be able to compete with UGA on the football field.  GT could under the right circumstances be a powerhouse being in Atlanta and being able to offer a wider variety of majors and not having as many academic restrictions.  Atlanta is a huge draw for a lot of athletes, its just the education perspective of it that not all athletes want to deal with.
> 
> That said, we're a Technical school. We know it.  We know that we aren't going to be able to beat our instate rivals most of the time, but I certainly expect it to be close to 40% of the time which it hasn't.
> 
> ...


what was Reggie Balls major???


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> This coming from a guy who wears a clown suit on the weekends?
> 
> Read the post above before you go irate.



There's a clown here but it's not me.

I'm not irate.  I've actually got a good sense of humor.  But you wanted a reaction so I gave you one.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> But you wanted a reaction so I gave you one.



And that's exactly when I turned the tables on some unsuspecting Dawg fans.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

chadair said:


> what was Reggie Balls major???



I heard it was counting to 4.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Uhh... I didn't start this thread or any other thread genius.  I have simply replied to yall.  If you don't like it, don't start it.  Certainly don't cry and get your feelings hurt when you shot the first cannon.
> 
> You make fun of a bunch of paper thin chest guys wearing yellow wigs and go to dragon con.  Those guys have probably achieved more in their short lives than most everyone here including myself.  The roads, bridges, and buildings leading to whatever bumblefart town you live in were probably designed and built by GT grads.  I know I built a few in my bumblefart town.



All depends on what you value as achievement and what you think is important.  In my opinion, no, but I see where your priorities are.

Nobody is crying but you.  You got the worst end of this, not me.  You made yourself look foolish, not me.  

The three best men that I have ever known, both grandpas and my dad, did not get college degrees.  You aren't fit to tie their shoes and niether are any of your bridge builders.  You don't know near as much as you THINK you know.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Uhh... I didn't start this thread or any other thread genius.  I have simply replied to yall.  If you don't like it, don't start it.  Certainly don't cry and get your feelings hurt when you shot the first cannon.
> 
> You make fun of a bunch of paper thin chest guys wearing yellow wigs and go to dragon con.  Those guys have probably achieved more in their short lives than most everyone here including myself.  The roads, bridges, and buildings leading to whatever bumblefart town you live in were probably designed and built by GT grads.  I know I built a few in my bumblefart town.


Bingo!!!! So every road or bridge in this state was designed or built by a GT grad? Thats about like me saying that every vet in the state is a UGa grad!! You have told us how smart and good you are you dont have to try and convince us anymore. We are believers!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> And that's exactly when I turned the tables on some unsuspecting Dawg fans.



You didn't do anything but make yourself look like an ignorant kid.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> All depends on what you value as achievement and what you think is important.  In my opinion, no, but I see where your priorities are.
> 
> Nobody is crying but you.  You got the worst end of this, not me.  You made yourself look foolish, not me.
> 
> The three best men that I have ever known, both grandpas and my dad, did not get a college degrees.  You aren't fit to tie their shoes and niether are any of your bridge builders.  You don't know near as much as you THINK you know.


You can have all the education in the world and still be ignorant.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I would love to be able to read his post to my grand daddy!! HA!!



Exactly.  According to this guy, the pinnacle of achievement and the measure of a man is having a degree and building things.

Stupidest thing I'vee ever read.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> All depends on what you value as achievement and what you think is important.  In my opinion, no, but I see where your prioroties are.
> 
> Nobody is crying but you.  You got the worst end of this, not me.  You made yourself look foolish, not me.
> 
> The three best men that I have ever known, both grandpas and my dad, did not get a college degrees.  You aren't fit to tie their shoes and niether are any of your bridge builders.  You don't know near as much as you THINK you know.



Slow down slim.  You're not really being Cool Hand Luke.  You're allowing yourself to get upset about what I said and it does show.  One, I don't know your family, you don't know mine. I'm not fit to make that judgment.  Nor would I even if I could.  

Rex made a post making fun of a stereotype in GT fans.  So I gave the exact same medicine back.  I even clarified it in my long post above that I'm just playing the game when I saw too many of y'all getting their panties in a wad.  That was my intent.  To see exactly which ones get mad and which ones play the game.   You are the one who is taking it personally, you don't need to.  Tried to clarify that before.  

I'm sure your pops, and your grandfathers are good well to do men who have achieved a lot.  Its good to have role models and a sense of pride.  You got it.  Not trying to take that away.  So don't take it personally.  

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Exactly.  According to this guy, the pinnacle of achievement and the measure of a man is having a degree and building things.
> 
> Stupidest thing I'vee ever read.



I can think of a lot things that make a man, and while education and building things are all good. There are alot of other things that rate right up there too.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Slow down slim.  You're not really being Cool Hand Luke.  You're allowing yourself to get upset about what I said and it does show.  One, I don't know your family, you don't know mine. I'm not fit to make that judgment.
> 
> Rex made a post making fun of a stereotype in GT fans.  So I gave the exact same medicine back.  I even clarified it in my long post above that I'm just playing the game when I saw too many of y'all getting their panties in a wad.  That was my intent.  To see exactly which ones get mad and which ones play the game.   You are the one who is taking it personally, you don't need to.  Tried to clarify that before.
> 
> ...



You made the judgements chief.  So I made some of my own.  It bothers me to the extent that I just don't have any respect for guys who see the world that you claim to see it.  You have done nothing to warrant the arrogance that you exibit.  I'm not going to go into why I feel the way I do about it for lots of reasons.  Chiefly among them, you wouldn't get it if I explained it to you and I don't have the inclination to explain it to you.  My part in this conversation is done.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You made the judgements chief.  So I made some of my own.  It bothers me to the extent that I just don't have any respect for guys who see the world that you claim to see it.  You have done nothing to warrant the arrogance that you exibit.  I'm not going to go into why I feel the way I do about it for lots of reasons.  Chiefly among them, you wouldn't get it if I explained it to you and I don't have the inclination to explain it to you.  My part in this conversation is done.



Boo hoo.  I was having soooo much fun.


----------



## chadair (Aug 28, 2011)

Kum ba yah, my lord, Kum ba yah! 
Kum ba yah, my lord, Kum ba yah! 
Kum ba yah, my lord, Kum ba yah. 
O Lord, Kum ba yah

Someone's crying, Lord, Kum ba yah!
Someone's crying, Lord, Kum ba yah!
Someone's crying, Lord, Kum ba yah! 
O Lord, Kum ba yah

Someone's singing, Lord, Kum ba yah!
Someone's singing, Lord, Kum ba yah!
Someone's singing, Lord, Kum ba yah! 
O Lord, Kum ba yah

Someone's praying, Lord, Kum ba yah!
Someone's praying, Lord, Kum ba yah!
Someone's praying, Lord, Kum ba yah! 
O Lord, Kum ba yah


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

This thread needs a


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> This thread needs a



What is that?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Haters gonna hate.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> This thread needs a



fitting that it would have jacket yellow on it.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> fitting that it would have jacket yellow on it.



I was too slow to catch that. Thanks rex!! Up with the white and yellow!!!!!


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> fitting that it would have jacket yellow on it.



Listen up Dawg fans....  THIS, is a quality response.  Stop getting your feelings hurt.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Listen up Dawg fans....  THIS, is a quality response.  Stop getting your feelings hurt.



Stop acting like a punk and you won't get treated like one.

...but I've got a feeling it just comes natural to him.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Stop acting like a punk and you won't get treated like one.



Awe....  wanna


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Stop acting like a punk and you won't get treated like one.



 Yes Sah!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Awe....  wanna



I've got a feeling you are going to need that a lot more than I am.  You keep it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Yes Sah!!!



...but I've got a feeling it just comes natural to him.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...but I've got a feeling it just comes natural to him.



Remeber he has a degree from the best college in America. He looks down his nose at common folk like us. Priceless! Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Remeber he has a degree from the best college in America. He looks down his nose at common folk like us. Priceless! Go Dawgs!!!!!!



I know right?  What a joke.  I bet skyjacker got picked on A LOT.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know right?  What a joke.  I bet skyjacker got picked on A LOT.



Uh Oh I misspelled a word!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Uh Oh I misspelled a word!!!!



I guess if the economy totally implodes and society crumbles he can always weave blankets for the rest of us.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know right?  What a joke.  I bet skyjacker got picked on A LOT.



Not by guys like you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Not by guys like you.



Yeah I'm sure you probably did your best to just go unnoticed.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I'm sure you probably did your best to just go unnoticed.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I guess if the economy totally implodes and society crumbles he can always weave blankets for the rest of us.



No thanks.. I'm sure the common folk in our neighborhood will make it just fine..


----------



## gin house (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Thats just it. You said you look down your nose?? Thats the point . You post as if you are above. You dont even know me, but yet you tell me I have middle school education. No college degree and so forth. You assume alot. How can you think that anyone can take anything you post seriouslly? I never once stated that Gt was a garbage school. Acedimics there are second to none. What I did state is that UGA owns GT in FB. Thats it. I'm glad you think you know me so well. When you have never met me. I think you look down on everyone that doesnt make as much money as you do, or doesnt have the level of education you do. But that just me assuming.. See my point. I dont know you. I didnt take it personal at all about my niece, but someone could have. I'm a big boy. Being educated and ignorant are to different things. As i'm sure you know. Haveing  the stellar degree you have. Agian the history is what it is. You have to live with it, and I get to live it! Go Dawgs!!



  I guess he assumed you went to UGA or dont have a college education from the spelling  I think you did take it personal about your neice or it wouldnt have crossed your mind to bring it up, man up, its not at all cool to talk negative about those kids.  I find it very offensive for anyone to do that.......shame on a grown man and especially one who has kids to talk in a negative way about special kids, they are truly special.   On another note, he probably read the post you made where you stated you didnt go to college.....just trying to help out but them uga boys talk so much their mind cant keep up.   I bet yall have been missin me??


----------



## gin house (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Listen up Dawg fans....  THIS, is a quality response.  Stop getting your feelings hurt.



  Ha, You might as well give up man   USC hasnt been there before but won the east last year , GT has more NC than uga but UGA is still dominant to hear them tell it  I cant agree with much of anything they say but then again its uga fans....i never have.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I'm sure you probably did your best to just go unnoticed.



Does that sound like me?  Nahhh....


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

gin house said:


> I guess he assumed you went to UGA or dont have a college education from the spelling  I think you did take it personal about your neice or it wouldnt have crossed your mind to bring it up, man up, its not at all cool to talk negative about those kids.  I find it very offensive for anyone to do that.......shame on a grown man and especially one who has kids to talk in a negative way about special kids, they are truly special.   On another note, he probably read the post you made where you stated you didnt go to college.....just trying to help out but them uga boys talk so much their mind cant keep up.   I bet yall have been missin me??


I figured you just got abducted by cockytalk... But then again your own fanbase here doesnt claim you here so I would be assuming, as some people do here.. I'm sure Skyjacker would look down his nose at you too. So don't try and make a friend there. Anyways as far as missing you. I would have to say yes. Like a toothache. As far as you chimeing in about what I post. Quit stalking me. That is weird! We have alittle less than two weeks before we welcome the ol ball coach to Athens. I hope leaves mad like he did last time he was there. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 28, 2011)

chadair said:


> I'd say the majority have a lot in common, includin huntin fishin and women (except for ol Les  )



You're just jealous because I can shoot better than you.


----------



## gin house (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I figured you just got abducted by cockytalk... But then again your own fanbase here doesnt claim you here so I would be assuming, as some people do here.. I'm sure Skyjacker would look down his nose at you too. So don't try and make a friend there. Anyways as far as missing you. I would have to say yes. Like a toothache. As far as you chimeing in about what I post. Quit stalking me. That is weird! We have alittle less than two weeks before we welcome the ol ball coach to Athens. I hope leaves mad like he did last time he was there. Go Dawgs!



  HA, My fanbase?  Irish has his opinion of me i guess, its kind of funny to name one person our fanbase.  Skyjacker has his opinions also, i dont think he or i am looking for a friend, this is a forum.  As far as "chimeing" in about what you post,  you are the last poster on every thread, how can i not?   I can see where a losing uga team with the best members of the defense leaving for the pros not to mention the best recievers leaving also and having to depend on freshmen and the players that were overated last year to take it all will make him throw that visor, Did you even watch Crowell in the UA game last season?  I wasnt at all impressed but thats just me, i say Dee Hart will be a handfull for Bama in a year or two.....Na, I really dont see it, Uga is outmatched IMO.  But i will let you know play by play if you want, i'll be in that septic tank called sanford stadium for the game...  You ready to see UGA go 0-2?  If not youd better be.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

gin house said:


> HA, My fanbase?  Irish has his opinion of me i guess, its kind of funny to name one person our fanbase.  Skyjacker has his opinions also, i dont think he or i am looking for a friend, this is a forum.  As far as "chimeing" in about what you post,  you are the last poster on every thread, how can i not?   I can see where a losing uga team with the best members of the defense leaving for the pros not to mention the best recievers leaving also and having to depend on freshmen and the players that were overated last year to take it all will make him throw that visor, Did you even watch Crowell in the UA game last season?  I wasnt at all impressed but thats just me, i say Dee Hart will be a handfull for Bama in a year or two.....Na, I really dont see it, Uga is outmatched IMO.  But i will let you know play by play if you want, i'll be in that septic tank called sanford stadium for the game...  You ready to see UGA go 0-2?  If not youd better be.


I know Brad and a few others will be there too. Maybe we should all try and get together. Go Dawgs! I'm going to bed.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 28, 2011)

Ahh - football is finally here - GO JACKETS and THWg.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 29, 2011)

*FYI for GT fans!*

This thread was started to get a rise from the GT fans. The dawgies got the desired result and then act insulted and offended when GT fans respond. "DO NOT FALL FOR THEIR TACTICS" fellas. They will continue the same until they get you banned by the dawgie mods and admins. The truth is they about pooped their pants when GT scored with a minute left in the game last year. If not for a dumb shanked extra point the game could have taken a much different turn. Lets try to win and or lose with dignity as GT fans!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 29, 2011)

Meriwether Mike said:


> This thread was started to get a rise from the GT fans. The dawgies got the desired result and then act insulted and offended when GT fans respond. "DO NOT FALL FOR THEIR TACTICS" fellas. They will continue the same until they get you banned by the dawgie mods and admins. The truth is they about pooped their pants when GT scored with a minute left in the game last year. If not for a dumb shanked extra point the game could have taken a much different turn. Lets try to win and or lose with dignity as GT fans!



The only one pooping his pants was that little Tech goon with the yellow afro wig that the camera kept showing because he actually thought yall were going to win for a few seconds.

So you're whining about the e-vil "dawgie mods" and the vast bulldawg conspiracy too huh?  Why don't you cry babies find another board to post on if you are feeling so abused?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 29, 2011)

Been here ten years. Kinda like the place.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 29, 2011)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Been here ten years. Kinda like the place.



Ok.  never would have known it.


----------



## chadair (Aug 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You're just jealous because I can shoot better than you.



nope, I'm jealous cause I didnt get an invite yesterday!!!


----------



## PWalls (Aug 29, 2011)

This is past smack talk. I love smack talk. This is more personal.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 29, 2011)

PWalls said:


> This is past smack talk. I love smack talk. This is more personal.



Chalk it up to a Techie with a wreckless mouth.


----------



## Buck (Aug 29, 2011)

Saturday can't get here soon enough...


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Chalk it up to a Techie with a wreckless mouth.



Wasn't this thread started by a Dawg?  And its only wreckless if there are severe consequences involved.  I kind of doubt you have the cajones to dish out any punishments here Skip.  You talk too much junk and then cry when we give it right back.  Notice I have never started anything just responded to other Dawg's garbage posts.  Have some milk and a cookie.


----------



## gin house (Aug 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I know Brad and a few others will be there too. Maybe we should all try and get together. Go Dawgs! I'm going to bed.



  Im game, whos grillin and where do i find yall?   I can be social and friendly pre game but when the ball is kicked yall are the enemy   I may need a couple dawg fans to camoflauge me out of the stadium and back to the truck


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 29, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Wasn't this thread started by a Dawg?  And its only wreckless if there are severe consequences involved.  I kind of doubt you have the cajones to dish out any punishments here Skip.  You talk too much junk and then cry when we give it right back.  Notice I have never started anything just responded to other Dawg's garbage posts.  Have some milk and a cookie.



Yeah a dawg started it.  And then you ran it off in the ditch because you don't know how to act.

And I wouldn't have to hand out any punishment there princess.  You would never say any of this stuff anywhere but from behind your little keyboard in your safe little Techie command center.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2011)

gin house said:


> Im game, whos grillin and where do i find yall?   I can be social and friendly pre game but when the ball is kicked yall are the enemy   I may need a couple dawg fans to camoflauge me out of the stadium and back to the truck



I wont be grillin. I may or may not get to go. May family has 8 seats, but there is some in fighting about whos going to this game. I will know middle of next week. I will probably have to get my kids involved. That always works!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah a dawg started it.  And then you ran it off in the ditch because you don't know how to act.
> 
> And I wouldn't have to hand out any punishment there princess.  You would never say any of this stuff anywhere but from behind your little keyboard in your safe little Techie command center.


----------



## gin house (Aug 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I wont be grillin. I may or may not get to go. May family has 8 seats, but there is some in fighting about whos going to this game. I will know middle of next week. I will probably have to get my kids involved. That always works!!!



  I hear ya,  if you find that youre gonna be able to go get your BOSS sgd to get the junk together and i'll buy and yall cook  Heck, Irish might even want to come if he's headed to the game if hes not still mad at me


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2011)

gin house said:


> I hear ya,  if you find that youre gonna be able to go get your BOSS sgd to get the junk together and i'll buy and yall cook  Heck, Irish might even want to come if he's headed to the game if hes not still mad at me



I'm thinking i'll be there. But I went to about every game last year, and I may just have to sit this one out. But if I go I will try to get together.


----------



## gin house (Aug 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I'm thinking i'll be there. But I went to about every game last year, and I may just have to sit this one out. But if I go I will try to get together.



  You dont know if you'll get a ticket now you might sit this one out.  SGD  is trying to get tickets.........Sounds like yall are a little scared   Later fellas, its bedtime.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2011)

gin house said:


> You dont know if you'll get a ticket now you might sit this one out.  SGD  is trying to get tickets.........Sounds like yall are a little scared   Later fellas, its bedtime.



Yep... Skeered..


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Skyjacker might be joking, but I actually do think I'm better than you inbred mutts.

And I'm right.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 30, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Skyjacker might be joking, but I actually do think I'm better than you inbred mutts.
> 
> And I'm right.




Oh my goodness ... medics ... aluminum foil hat off in room 4.  Replace and medicate immediately before he tries to flap his arms and fly off of the gurney again!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2011)

As an ambulance chaser I'd bet you've seen a lot of guys fly off gurneys.  You ever accidentally run over one that flew out the back of the ambulance?


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah a dawg started it.  And then you ran it off in the ditch because you don't know how to act.
> 
> And I wouldn't have to hand out any punishment there princess.  You would never say any of this stuff anywhere but from behind your little keyboard in your safe little Techie command center.




Yeah I would.  And have Skip.  You come to the UGA/GT game,  whether that be in Athens or Atlanta,  you'll see me talking down to any Dawg fan that says anything derogatory about GT.  

Otherwise, I'm pretty friendly with the Dawg nation.  I have to be since most of my friends, family and co workers are UGA fans.  

You may want to check the history of your PM's from this time last year before you get your panties in a wad with me anymore.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Skyjacker might be joking, but I actually do think I'm better than you inbred mutts.
> 
> And I'm right.





While our fanbase is not what UGA's is by any measure, the quality of fan is much much higher.  Bottom line is our fan base wasn't built off two for one specials on apparel in Wal-Mart.  You actually have to have a little bit of gumption to be a fan of GT.  Whereas all you have to have to be a fan of UGA is a bus ticket to Wal-Mart and $2.00 for a hat.


----------



## chadair (Aug 30, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Skyjacker might be joking, but I actually do think I'm better than you inbred mutts.
> 
> And I'm right.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 30, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> While our fanbase is not what UGA's is by any measure, the quality of fan is much much higher.  Bottom line is our fan base wasn't built off two for one specials on apparel in Wal-Mart.  You actually have to have a little bit of gumption to be a fan of GT.  Whereas all you have to have to be a fan of UGA is a bus ticket to Wal-Mart and $2.00 for a hat.



You go girl.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 30, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Skyjacker might be joking, but I actually do think I'm better than you inbred mutts.
> 
> And I'm right.



Well, you're certainly much better than Skyjacker.  And I'm right about that.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well, you're certainly much better than Skyjacker.  And I'm right about that.



Busboy's opinions typically don't bother me, but this one really really hurts my feelings.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 30, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Bus Boys opinions typically don't bother me, but this one really really hurts my feelings.



I hear ya.  Little pencil neck girlie men with smart mouths don't normally matter to me either.  I've been called much worse than "bus boy" by far better.  And my wife is looking for a new hair dresser so I don't want to make you too mad.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Skyjacker might be joking, but I actually do think I'm better than you inbred mutts.
> 
> And I'm right.



Could you describe "better than" please?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 30, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Could you describe "better than" please?





> bet·ter 1  (btr)
> adj. Comparative of good.
> 1. Greater in excellence or higher in quality.
> 2. More useful, suitable, or desirable: found a better way to go; a suit with a better fit than that one.
> ...




I think he means all of those...


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2011)

But what is he "better" at?

It just seems like such a broad generalization....there has to be something that I can best him in it would seem.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 30, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> But what is he "better" at?
> 
> It just seems like such a broad generalization....there has to be something that I can best him in it would seem.



It's not important that this gnat thinks he is more than he is.  Hey David Koresh thought he was Jesus Christ.  Delusions of grandeur are just that.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 30, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> While our fanbase is not what UGA's is by any measure, the quality of fan is much much higher.  Bottom line is our fan base wasn't built off two for one specials on apparel in Wal-Mart.  You actually have to have a little bit of gumption to be a fan of GT.  Whereas all you have to have to be a fan of UGA is a bus ticket to Wal-Mart and $2.00 for a hat.



4 tickets, 4 hotdogs, 4 cokes.....


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> While our fanbase is not what UGA's is by any measure, the quality of fan is much much higher.  Bottom line is our fan base wasn't built off two for one specials on apparel in Wal-Mart.  You actually have to have a little bit of gumption to be a fan of GT.  Whereas all you have to have to be a fan of UGA is a bus ticket to Wal-Mart and $2.00 for a hat.



Oh snap! 



South GA Dawg said:


> I hear ya.  Little pencil neck girlie men with smart mouths don't normally matter to me either.  I've been called much worse than "bus boy" by far better.  And my wife is looking for a new hair dresser so I don't want to make you too mad.



Oh snap again!!! 


You guys are better than watching Comedy Central.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's not important that this gnat thinks he is more than he is.  Hey David Koresh thought he was Jesus Christ.  Delusions of grandeur are just that.


 Its hard for him to see that. When all he does is look down his nose....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 30, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Its hard for him to see that. When all he does is look down his nose....



Either that or the high point of his exisistence thus far is getting a college degree.  Earning a degree is a wonderful thing.  But for it to inspire such a laughable level of arrogance leads me to believe that this person has lead a sheltered life and one of meager experience.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 30, 2011)

I see the dynamic duo has arrived !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 30, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I see the dynamic duo has arrived !!



And cat woman is on the prowl again.  Does your house have a gas leak?  I'm trying to give you the benefit of the doubt and not just attribute this to insanity.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I see the dynamic duo has arrived !!



We know you keep posting and hopeing Skyjacker will come and back you up. But even he can see that you arent worth the time... 2009 liljoey, 2009!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And cat woman is on the prowl again.  Does your house have a gas leak?  I'm trying to give you the benefit of the doubt and not just attribute this to insanity.



Isanity is a understatement. I could think of a few other things he suffers from as well.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And my wife is looking for a new hair dresser so I don't want to make you too mad.



So they finally found her?  






I really couldn't resist that.  Nothing personal there Skip.  I'm sure your wife is beautiful.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> So they finally found her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> But what is he "better" at?
> 
> It just seems like such a broad generalization....there has to be something that I can best him in it would seem.



oh I'm sure there are probably a few "midtown activities" that you'd be better suited for


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> oh I'm sure there are probably a few "midtown activities" that you'd be better suited for



I'm sorry..is there an innuendo in there?

I thought Tech was the "midtown" school??  And don't you live in Atlanta?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> I'm sorry..is there an innuendo in there?
> 
> I thought Tech was the "midtown" school??  And don't you live in Atlanta?



I can vouch for Doc.... there ain't any question as to what team that man plays for.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> And don't you live in Atlanta?



nope


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I can vouch for Doc.... there ain't any question as to what team that man plays for.



???

Who said anything about playing for a team?

Is that what midtown activities was referring to?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 30, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> So they finally found her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM sent.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2011)

as Martin Lawrence would say "[crap] just got real."


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> PM sent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow, just wow .


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 30, 2011)

This thread should have never lasted this long. All this name calling and such should have been deleted long ago.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> PM sent.



certainly over the line...sick em  woof woof.


----------



## gin house (Aug 30, 2011)

Man......This is worse than the UGA/USC arguement. lol


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2011)

gin house said:


> Man......This is worse than the UGA/USC arguement. lol



Yep. There are lines you just dont cross... Crazy.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


>



Really?


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 30, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Really?



I thought I was making a nice gesture to any hurt feelings.  I figured the less I type the better for y'all.   So now I'll just express myself with pictures.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> I thought I was making a nice gesture to any hurt feelings.  I figured the less I type the better for y'all.   So now I'll just express myself with pictures.



Type away.. It's your keyboard. Dont worry about what we think. Not sure what you mean by hurt feelings though. Did I miss something?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 31, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> certainly over the line...sick em  woof woof.



oh, give me a break.

it s not like he actually knows his wife and is actually saying she looks like Bigfoot.

its a freaking joke and a decent one, at that.  anyone offended by that is SOFT.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 31, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> SOFT.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 31, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


>



Just like Paul Johnson's moobs and the GA Tech football team.


Y'all do know soft when you see it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 31, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> oh, give me a break.
> 
> it s not like he actually knows his wife and is actually saying she looks like Bigfoot.
> 
> its a freaking joke and a decent one, at that.  anyone offended by that is SOFT.



We dissagree on this but that's alright.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 31, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> We dissagree on this but that's alright.



absolutely alright.

fwiw, Brad's girl is waaaaaaaaaaaaay too pretty for him. 

How's that for a left-handed compliment?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 31, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> absolutely alright.
> 
> fwiw, Brad's girl is waaaaaaaaaaaaay too pretty for him.
> 
> How's that for a left-handed compliment?



I'm with you my brother.  You're just telling the truth.

If that pic was supposed to be _me_ then it would have been close to accurate.


----------

